
Show HN: Training and onboarding software for teams - chrisbuttenham
http://tasytt.com
======
pech0rin
Looks like a great product! Hard to find good ways to onboard new employees.
Just an FYI your sign in button gets cut off about half way on chrome, mac
book pro 13". Looks like the ".container" width is hard coded which is causing
it to render off screen.

~~~
chrisbuttenham
Thank you pech0rin

